# r15 and vonage caller id issues??



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

is there some setting i have to change cause for some reason my caller id no longer works with my vonage system. when i first got my vonage setup 2 months ago it was working fine. but now for some reason i cannot get the caller id to display on my r15s. i have 3 of the 300 models and one of the i recently updated to the new(forced download) software. but i cannot get the caller id to display i have tried reseting the receivers nothing.. MY vonage settings are set on the highest bandwidth setting but i still have no caller id on my R15s. 

**WHEN i pressed the RIGHT arrow and the ACTIVE button and went into the phone settings i went to test a call putting my my phone number and that seams to be working fine but i just cannot get the caller id to display??

any suggestion are appreciated

thanks in advanced.


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

I have the same problem. My CID worked great with my Vonage until this latest update. I have 2 R15-100s with no CID now.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

As of last evening, my R15-500 with the latest version, has my Vonage caller-id working.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i am still having problems with my caller id i dont know what it is. 

i updated every reciever in my house today and still nothing. 

the id information will display fine on my phone but just not on my r15s. this is really disapointing. does any one know what the cause might bee.


----------

